# Signatures



## Haydn1971 (Jan 8, 2013)

Posted about signature problems a few days ago, I can't access the admin section anymore, but still have the same problem, what's going off chaps ? Can't change my signature... Help


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 8, 2013)

Profile tab > Forum Profile doesn't work?


----------



## Admin US West (Jan 8, 2013)

The admin section is for administrators only, and not normally visible.

It was accidently opened to other users with a recent shuffling of the boards. 

It has been changed back to admin only, and non administrative posts removed.

You can post in site info.


----------



## Haydn1971 (Jan 8, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Profile tab > Forum Profile doesn't work?



No, its disappeared - was there up until about a week ago


----------



## ahab1372 (Jan 8, 2013)

I see it. I know that doesn't help Haydn, but maybe it helps the admins to narrow it down?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 8, 2013)

How about now?


----------



## Haydn1971 (Jan 8, 2013)

YES !!! Thankyou


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Jan 25, 2013)

I kind of enjoyed reading those admin posts. I thought it was an interesting way to keep the forum transparent and educate the users on what the moderators have to put up with and the challenges and amount of time/effort is spent running an active forum such as this. I didn't really see much in the way of stuff that needed to be confidential. Even the discussions about problem users was kept on a professional and matter of fact level. If problem users don't want to read about themselves in the admin threads, don't be problem users!

So I guess my point is that perhaps the mods/admins should consider making those threads public again, just restrict write access to the mods/admins. Nothing says you can't still have a private thread for the really sensitive or security related things.

Just my 2c.


----------

